# Giotto



## neil.72

Been playing around with my Giotto now for a couple of weeks. Found 3 things out.

It makes much better espresso than my last machine. You can really taste more details in the coffee.

It steams milk REALLY fast and Im rubbish at it. Cappuccino milk im averagely rubbish at. But latte milk I really suck at. Not made anything yet that I could try some latte art with.

And the weakest part of getting a good coffee is definitely the idiot using it.

Been using some Finca Santa Petrona from hasbean and really liking it. Will definitely be buying more coffee from them.


----------



## doolallysquiff

Glad to hear the machine is good after you beat me buy a pound! I too have made a new purchase, though if cost me more than I was looking to spend. I've moved up from a Gaggia Classic and have also notice a huge difference. And again, the steaming is somewhat faster that what I was used to. Luckily, the Sage isn't the most powerful on steam and is a little forgiving, and I've turned it down so I can steam in a 250ml pitcher - still a lot faster than the classic, though. Again, i share your pain in regards to latte art.


----------



## neil.72

Wow. A new sage. Bet you are really in the dog house with the mrs after spending that much.


----------



## 7493

Likewise on the Latte Art!


----------



## doolallysquiff

Yes I am. But how many dog houses have a coffee corner? Please, don't feel too responsible, both Charlie and Gary should also shoulder some blame, as should the rest of this forum.



neil.72 said:


> Wow. A new sage. Bet you are really in the dog house with the mrs after spending that much.


----------



## johnealey

I think if you polled the forum most of our dog houses have coffee corners....


----------



## big dan

Glad you are enjoying your new machine. I got the steam tip pack for my birthday back in July and i absolutely love the 4 hole steam tip, that is more like what you get on a commercial machine. It has one hole in the middle and 3 around it like a triangle. It is much faster to steam but also makes much better micro foam and i found it a lot easier.

It takes no more than about 20 seconds and literally you just have to stretch the milk for about 10 seconds then lower the tip for another 5-10 seconds and you have perfect milk.

Now if only i could buy a new hand to do the actual pouring, 12 months on and i still suck!! ha ha! But it sure is fun trying!


----------

